# Almost Hunting Season!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Hunting season is almost here! Bring your ATV in and let us make sure you are ready to go. From basic services to major rebuilds, we can do it all! All PFF members get a 10% discount on all labor. Active Duty Military gets 25% discount off labor. We are a Western Powersports Dealer so we can get you any accessory you need from tires to winches. Come on in and browse our catalog of aftermarket parts and accessories. Let us know what we can do for you! Give us a call at 850-438-0401 or check out our website: www.cyclesbybreeze.net


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you know where I can get a used rear differential (working) for a Honda 300 4x4?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Dagwood said:


> Do you know where I can get a used rear differential (working) for a Honda 300 4x4?



No, sorry, but I dont know of any place around here that sells used atv parts. There is a used cycle yard up in Brewton, but dont know if they sell atv parts


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dagwood, got a suggestion. Sorry Breeze wanted to let you know as well. Older 300 are bad about getting water in them and stripping gears. I had one bought off of here ywars ago. It sat for 6 months with me looking like crazy for a rear end. I clicked on a CL add for a 3 wheeler one day, had a picture of the rearend. Looked loke the same one? Went and looked at it. Drive shaft housing bolts right up! 

So I bought the Bigred $250 i think. Took every part off that might work on the 300 and sold the rest for parts. I had to make a couple brackets and have them welded on to the differential housing since the swing arm were different, but it worked flawlessly for 3 years before I sold it.

Point being a bigger CC hinda 3 wheeler rearend will work with minor fab work. Just an FYI


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Also if you want to spend the money for a rebuilt one. There is a guy in Louisiana that rebuilds yours for a couple hundred. He has mentiined it on Highlifter.com a few times. Good luck with the fix


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Doug, I'm still planning on bringing my Bayou 300 back over to you to put in a new starter clutch. Just have to get off my duff and order the parts.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Doug, I'm still planning on bringing my Bayou 300 back over to you to put in a new starter clutch. Just have to get off my duff and order the parts.


Give us a shout when your ready.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Winches, tires, cv joints, brakes, what ever you need for your atv, we can get it. Want it installed? No problem, we do that. 

Motorcycles you thing? Dirt or street, we got ya covered. American, japanese, british, italian, yeap we work on that. 

From now till the end of October we will give 10% off all Western Power Sports and Parts Unlimited parts and accessories to PFF members.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Doug does a great job! His quality work is evident by the number of bikes he repairs each day!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Doug, you don't carry the parts I need now do you ? It's probably been over a year since I was out there and I was able to limp thru last season with the current starter but I don't think it will last this one. 
When I was out there last, you said I need to order the parts. If you have them, I will bring it out. Otherwise I will need to order.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Doug, you don't carry the parts I need now do you ? It's probably been over a year since I was out there and I was able to limp thru last season with the current starter but I don't think it will last this one.
> When I was out there last, you said I need to order the parts. If you have them, I will bring it out. Otherwise I will need to order.



No, we dont carry any parts. One of the ways to keep prices down. We can order them or you can order them, up to you. Dealerships dont give me any special pricing so it will cost you the same whether I order or you do.


----------

